# So...my engine is eating itself.



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Yeah. Lots of metal flake in the oil and oil filter. Looks coppery. 

The car is still running fine, with no knockage...but I've not done much more than roll it into and out of the garage. 

Still...I hate this  only 97k orginal miles on my CA-spec A15...I thought these things were supposed to be durable!!!! 

Is there a relatively popular engine swap for these things? I'm having trouble finding A-series mills for sale. KA24?

In other news, I've got my new carpet about 2/3 installed...a bit half-assed in spots though because I'm a student of the 'measure twice and then cut it wrong anyway' school of work.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I have an a15 core laying around i know my boss would be happy to see it go.

it's in burbank 91506 pat shipping and a few bucks for my time and it's yours.

it needs an overhaul, but if you want to build an engine without having to tear up your car.

a ka24 is going to be lots of work.


----------

